# MannM Railroad Excursion Train



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

This train is a tribute to special friends and family who helped work on our railroad. The cars are based off the Santa Fe heavyweight paint scheme except that silver lettering was used instead of gold. These cars are lettered for the MannM Railroad. Stan Cedarleaf provided all the decals.Each car has a car name and number. The car number is a year that corresponds to the name on the car. I would definitely recommend doing this for other railroads since it is a nice way to acknowledge help received. I got the idea from someone who used boxcars for the same purpose.RPO "Clarkson" starts the train off because he got us hooked to this hobby in the first place! Car number is 1995, the year we bough our first non Christmas G scale train from his store.







Coaches represent the family.







Dining car "Complin" In 1994, we met this great friend with whom we have shared many long conversions and work hours in the construction of the railroad. The diner is representative of where many ideas for the layout came to be.







Observation "DeLorenzo" In 2010, the MannM Railroad's masonry was finally complete. Without his help and expertise, the layout may have never been finished! This car brings up the end of the train to signify the completion of the railroad.







Pullman "Wallace G. Haworth" is in memory of a huge supporter of the hobby and railroad who passed in 2009 before the layout was completed.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

Very nicely done, the train really stands out.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool idea!! The train and the layout look super. Are all those levels of track connected or separate loops?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful! I love the heavyweights. Stan does great work, and so have you. Thanks for including the pictures.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice work!!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! 

The front two mainlines are connected but the tracks in the rear of the picture are on their own separate loops.


----------

